# Dura Whelp and High Drive GSD bitch?



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello-

In the past I have used the kiddie pools for puppies- but this time I want a whelping box. I am debating between building one and buying a Dura Whelp. My concern is they Dura Whelp VELCROS together- and is made of 1/4" corrugated plastic- I'm afraid this high drive bitch will destroy it in a day!

Does anyone here use one of these, and if so, how does it hold up?

Michelle


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I switched to the Durawhelp a few years ago and love mine. I remember opening the box and thinking I just paid way too much $$$ for this thing  
It's actually held up very well, easy to move, folds up and out of the way when your done with it and very easy to clean. I've had some very high drive bitches myself and they have left it alone. I take the box out of my whelping area when the pups are crawling out of it consistently-then they don't chew on it either.


----------



## Renee Utley (Feb 6, 2007)

I am on my second one from Dura Whelp. They hold up quite well. I have used it for Labs, German Shepherds and English Springers. Will test it soon on the Dutchie....


----------

